# White House Press Secretary gets trolled for tweeting 'password'



## Devil Soul

*White House Press Secretary gets trolled for tweeting 'password'*







Follow

Ryan Lizza 

✔@RyanLizza
Could these be coded messages to help rescue him from hostage situation?

4:49 PM - 26 Jan 2017



281281 Retweets


811811 likes


26 Jan
Amanda @Pandamoanimum
Sean Spicer realising what he's just done. pic.twitter.com/OKtaIvCbuA


Follow
Amanda @Pandamoanimum
Sean Spicer desperately deleting the tweet containing his Twitter password/Nuke codes. pic.twitter.com/8MoS924DVo

5:46 PM - 26 Jan 2017








2222 Retweets


8383 likes


26 Jan
Amanda @Pandamoanimum
Sean Spicer, THE WHITE HOUSE PRESS SECRETARY AND COMMUNICATIONS DIRECTOR FOR TRUMP, accidentally posted his password on Twitter. pic.twitter.com/TpnBqtxQBz


Follow
Amanda @Pandamoanimum
Sean Spicer realising what he's just done. pic.twitter.com/OKtaIvCbuA

5:45 PM - 26 Jan 2017








3434 Retweets


8080 likes


View image on Twitter





Follow

Anna Massoglia 

✔@annalecta
Did the White House Press Secretary just tweet his password? I don't know about y'all but I feel safe https://twitter.com/presssec/status/824613363250556928 …

4:51 PM - 26 Jan 2017 · Washington, DC



3,0313,031 Retweets


3,5703,570 likes







Follow

Alexandra Svokos 

✔@asvokos
Spicer has now posted a keyboard smash (butt tweet? password?) two mornings in a row

5:23 PM - 26 Jan 2017



55 Retweets


1919 likes


Spicer drew strong criticism after he chastised media for coverage of attendance at President Trump’s inauguration on January 20. The White House press secretary not only did rebuke the media but also went on to claim that crowd was the largest to ever witness the inauguration period both in person and around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Devil Soul said:


> Spicer has now posted a keyboard smash (*butt tweet*? password?) two mornings in a row


----------



## cocomo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

US Nuclear Launch code

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Starlord said:


> US Nuclear Launch code



FML

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

